# Hoạt động Offline > Miền Bắc >  Nhận phay cnc, tiện cnc tại Hà Nội - gọi 0913 055 500

## duclong1986

Tiện CNC tại Hà Nội - Uy tín, chính xác, nhiệt tình
ICHI Việt Nam xin giới thiệu đến quý khách hàng dịch vụ tiện CNC theo thiết kế hoặc theo bất kỳ yêu cầu nào của khách hàng.

DỊCH VỤ NHẬN GIA CÔNG TIỆN CNC

Công ty ICHI Việt Nam xin kính chào Quý khách hàng!

Công ty chúng tôi chuyên nhận  gia công CNC, tiện CNC, phay CNC, gia công cơ khí chính xác. Với kinh nghiệm hơn 10 năm trong lĩnh vực sản xuất, gia công chi tiết máy. Chúng tôi với đội ngũ kỹ sư lành nghề, nhiệt huyết, có thể làm ra được tất cả sản phẩm cần độ chính xác cao, thẩm mỹ.
Với phương châm “khách hàng là trên hết” chúng tôi luôn nỗ lực không ngừng đáp ứng những gì khách hàng mong muốn, từ chất lượng, thời gian cho đến giá thành.
Chúng tôi mong muốn hợp tác với khách hàng thường xuyên để hợp tác lâu dài, mở rộng sản xuất.

CÁC DỊCH VỤ CỦA CHÚNG TÔI :

+ Gia công cơ khí - Gia công CNC- gia công phay cnc, tiện cnc
+ Gia công chính xác các chi tiết máy theo yêu cầu khách hàng. 
+ Gia công theo bản vẽ  hoặc yêu cầu của khách hàng trên nhiều loại vật liệu khác nhau
+ Gia công tiện CNC Hà Nội
+ Gia công tiện CNC Bắc Ninh


MỘT SỐ SẢN PHẨM GIA CÔNG CỦA CHÚNG TÔI

Khi có nhu cầu về  tiện CNC nói riêng hay gia công cơ khí nói chung. Mời quý khách hàng liên hệ theo đường dây nóng của công ty. 

Hotline : 0913 055 500

ICHI Việt Nam phục vụ quý khách tại Hà Nội, Bắc Ninh, Hưng Yên... và khu vực miền Bắc

----------

